
Live: Finnair flight 666 to HEL on Friday 13th at 13h - webmonkeyuk
https://www.flightradar24.com/FIN6KC/f31526e
======
bflesch
If you're also wondering about the error message: The flight is over already,
it has successfully landed in Helsinki ;)

~~~
archvile
Did their souls make it too?

~~~
mseebach
Their hearts are all in SFO, but their souls are in HEL.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
A reference to the jazz song "I left my heart in San Francisco"! :D

------
supercon
As someone living in Finland, seeing "Live: Finnair flight.." as the top post
in HN gave me quite the scare. But luckily, we can consider this to be valid
still: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/Worlds-safest-
airline...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/Worlds-safest-airlines-
revealed/) !

~~~
stevekemp
Me too! And only recently I setup purchased a software-controlled radio,
specifically so that I could watch aircraft flying over Helsinki in real-time.

It's pretty neat to watch them come and go :)

------
mikeash
In case anyone else is wondering what's going on, it's just about the
"unlucky" numbers. I thought maybe the plane had caught fire or had some other
sort of crisis.

------
shaded-enmity
Link without popup:
[https://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/ay666/#f31526e](https://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/ay666/#f31526e)

------
em3rgent0rdr
Some cultures avoid "unlucky" numbers, especially if want to provide feeling
of safety. For instance, Chinese will avoid the number 4 (especially level 4
in buildings or room numbers) since it sounds similar to the word for "death".

------
MBCook
Heh.

If this flight disappeared can you imagine the field day cable news and
conspiracy theorists would have?

------
nsxwolf
What's 13h?

~~~
mosselman
What is football?

~~~
randomfinn
Easy. "ball" = round, "foot" = you play it with your feet, no hand contact
allowed

;)

------
mar77i
[https://i.imgur.com/ANIrmvN.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/ANIrmvN.jpg)

~~~
scrumper
Memes and jokes generally go over badly here. (Though in mitigation this story
does seem tailor made to attract that kind of response.)

~~~
HelloNurse
It's only mildly funny and culture-dependent. Something more technical, like a
flight that doesn't make it through a profanity filter or a date arithmetic
glitch resulting in time travel, would have been received much better.

